# Laydown Blinds



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking at getting my 1st blind and was wondering what you guys use or recommend


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Do a search, everyone has their own opinions. They all have their positives and negatives, I haven't found one that i'm set on yet and Ive used a lot of them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

groundforce


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i would recommend to go check some out and lay in them to see how you like them.. personally i would recommend to get one with a little extra moving space in them to store shells and drink or snacks or watever


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

take'em down said:


> Looking at getting my 1st blind and was wondering what you guys use or recommend


Personally, I like the SUB, but to each his own. It depends upon your size, your camo method, your hunt location, how much stuff you carry... Everyone who's used a layout blind has an opinion and we all know what opinions are like. Hopefully, you can take the advice and try a few different ones. That's the only way to know.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

My personal opinion im all Avery Finisher man


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I prefer the x-lander. Lots of room and sets up with a low profile.
I'm 6'3 and 230 pounds and fit fine.
.02


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Everyone has their own preference but i really like the Cabela's Mobile 1 laydown blind! Its far easier to setup and take down than any other blind and its low profile too! I've either hunted or sat in every single blind out there and for low profile, cost, and easy setup you cannot beat it! But the best thing is go to a sporting goods store and sit and try as many as you can!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i second the avery finisher! plenty of room! too damn comfortable fall asleep easily :wink:


----------

